# Yet another router config problem



## keytapper (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi all, I've scanned this section looking for a similar problem to mine but haven't found one. I'm fairly certain what's happening with me is a frighteningly simple matter to fix. But not by me, unfortunately.

I've got a Peak wireless router, model 802.11b/g which I have been using happily until I had to disconnect everything when I moved house recently.

I'm all set up with my laptop successfully connected to the internet via broadband. I've hooked up the router and all the appropriate green lights are winking at me. But when I use the network wizard to configure the router I keep getting a message that it's been configured by another programme. I've tried manually configuring and putting in the network key that I'd made a note of when I moved. The wireless connection is showing on my laptop but says 'not connected, Firewalled'.

I'm going round in circles and have tried turning everything off and rebooting to see if that's helping but it ain't! Anyone who's bothered to read all this got any ideas please? I haven't pressed the reset button, by the way. Would this help?
thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## keytapper (Oct 4, 2008)

Hallo from Glasgow, Scotland!
Thanks for your interest in my problem. I've followed your instructions and hope I've got the CMD bit right.

Here's all the info.

ISP: Virgin Media

Dell Inspiron 1300 laptop Window XP home edition (2006)

Virgin Media modem 256 model E08C013.00 trade name: foxconn

Peak wireless router 802.11b/g FCC ID: MQ4WR254
LAN: 00120E67F76D 
WAN: 00120E67F76E
No encryption - I did have a network key but have now reset the router to factory setting.
www.peakhardware.com

Internet browser: IE

On network connections it reads:

LAN or High-Speed Internet
Wireless network connection 3:
Limited or no connectivity
802.11g Wireless USB 2.0 Adaptor

And:
Local Area Connection:
Connected
Broadcom 440 x 10/100 Integrated controller


I’ve tried the router with and without a cable connection from the router to the laptop.
No encryption now.
No modem problems with connection to the laptop.
There are no other computers involved.

Here’s the command run. Hope I got it right(!)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\martinsadler>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=98ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=100ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=97ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=96ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 96ms, Maximum = 100ms, Average = 97ms

C:\Documents and Settings\martinsadler>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [68.180.206.184] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=178ms TTL=54
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=176ms TTL=54
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=182ms TTL=54
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=176ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 68.180.206.184:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 176ms, Maximum = 182ms, Average = 178ms

C:\Documents and Settings\martinsadler>NBTSTAT -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.1] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
MARTIN <00> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
MARTIN <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

Wireless Network Connection 3:
Node IpAddress: [169.254.217.29] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
MARTIN <00> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered
MARTIN <20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <1E> GROUP Registered
MSHOME <1D> UNIQUE Registered
..__MSBROWSE__.<01> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\martinsadler>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : martin
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-22-9E-34-F0
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 09 October 2008 13:23:23
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 16 October 2008 13:23:23

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11g Wireless USB2.0 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-72-52-D8-72
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.217.29
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

C:\Documents and Settings\martinsadler>PING 206.190.60.37

With many thanks and I hope you might be able to point me in the right direction,
martin


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You appear to have a good wired connection to the Internet and can ping sites by IP and name.

If you're trying to connect wirelessly, what are the exact symptoms when you search for available networks?


----------



## keytapper (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi, as I wrote before - the network connections shows as 'limited or no connectivity'. And I have no wireless connectivity. The only connection to the internet is plugging the laptop directly into the modem or through a LAN socket on the modem.

It puzzles me because the computer is recognising the router hardware but won't connect it to the internet. When I unplug the pc from the router, I lose the internet connection. It seems to my novice mind that there's a configuration problem that I have probably exacerbated when I moved house and then reconnected the router - wrongly, it now appears, when I entered the network key from before.

But having reset the router to factory settings I supposed that this would delete the network key I input and allow me to start afresh. But it won't!

What's the options here, do you reckon? I'm reluctant to call the Virgin technical line cos they charge an exorbitant rate per minute and the chances are I'd end up speaking to someone with a stammer.

It would be cheaper, almost, to buy a new router. But - would I have the same problem connecting to the internet?

Bring back the portable typewriter perhaps )


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The wireless connection shows no connection in that IPCONFIG.

I'd start by reloading the drivers for the wireless NIC in the computer. 

If that doesn't do it, here are some things you can try.


For wireless connections, change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
For wireless connections, try moving either the wireless router/AP or the wireless computer. Even a couple of feet will sometimes make a big difference.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## keytapper (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm typing this quietly because the reluctant router is only inches away - and twinkling brightly with all connections connected.

Yeah - I decided to do system restore because I knew the configuration was being skewed by some data that I'd fed into the programme earlier but I couldn't open a connection with or bypass to create a new one.

It seems to be okay. But I'll let you know if it gets out of line again.


----------

